# bleeding after Prostap?



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello
Has anyone experienced bleeding after taking Prostap?
I am having medicated FET and have been taking the Marvelon pill for the first part of the protocol, during which I have been having some breakthrough bleeding.  On Sunday I did the Prostap injection and today (Wednesday) I started bright red, heavier bleeding.  Bleeding wasn't supposed to start until Sunday.  The clinic have said we'll need to keep an eye on the bleeding.  
Has anyone else experienced bleeding like this and what was the outcome?  I'm worried it will mess up the lining development and/or cycle will have to be postponed - we're booked for FET on 27 August.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had prostap for Endo purposes and bled about 5 days later.

Regarding your cycle, I wouldn't worry too much: Medicated FETs are different to fresh cycles, things like cysts and problems at the start don't affect the outcome or progress like they can with fresh cycles.

On my last medicated FET I had different meds to you, but had loads of problems with bleeding etc, but at the early stage of the process bleeding isn't a bad thing as your lining needs to thin down anyway. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Cloudy.  I took 2 strips plus a few more of the Pill back to back because our transfer date got put back, and I'm wondering if that's caused the bleeding as missed a withdrawal bleed... who knows.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't have it as part of an IVF cycle as mine was between laps for Endo but I bled about a week after my injection, they said it was as I had it later in my natural cycle 

L


----------

